# Tubes rigged Stupid style



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anybody rig their tubes ‘stupid’ style weedless? I tried it for the first time tonight and had miserable hook up ratio. I was using a 1/16 jig head with 3/0 ewg hook. Strike king coffee tube. Anybody got rigging tips for this style?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

ALWAYS expose you hook barb.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Is that why they call it stupid?--Tim


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I had the same issue you're having when I started fishing them stupid style. After lots of experimenting the best method I've found for hooking up is reel setting them. But youll need to adjust your tackle to make reel setting work for stupid rigging. I've been using an extra heavy bait cast rod with a high speed 8.5:1 gear ratio reel and braided line to a leader. Reel until your rod begins to load up then sweep hard to the side. Itll take a few fish to get used to the timing, but once you do you'll see your hookup ratio skyrocket. That being said, I still dont get a great hook up ratio on smaller fish. So if you're at a lake without much size to the bass you're better using a different technique

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

